# What to paint over previously painted basement walls



## Atskodinski (Nov 22, 2010)

Basement walls are concrete block and have been painted at some point in history with a lime green paint. Appears to be oil based and lead tests have been negative. I want to repaint and realize since it's already been painted, DryLock isn't an option, so what's the best paint to use in this situation? It's just an unfinished basement, but needs freshened up.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

A quality bonding primer, then anything you want, 100% acrylic latex would be my choice


----------



## Alistair (Nov 22, 2010)

Hear here, I agree with chrisn.

Personally I would remove as much of the original covering as I can, but then Im a dye hard.

A good bonding primer first and then go mad - Accrylic PVA - would be my first choice too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Atskodinski (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess by following said advice I'm just going to have to live with the fact that the walls won't be moisture locked with a drylock type product and that my painting is more asthetic in nature?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You don't give any indication that you actually have a moisture problem.
Is the original paint peeling, bubbling, flaking, falling off the walls?


----------



## Atskodinski (Nov 22, 2010)

There are a few spots where moisture appears to have been an issue at some point in time. One spot was particularly bad with mold, and that issue is being rectified. The majority of the walls are in good shape though. I'm going to be filling all cracks and crevices with hydraulic cement or masonry caulking depending on the size. Then I'll paint over the walls. If I go with the priming option, would Killz be an adequate choice? Should I use different products over the sections that show problems?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Avoid kilz, use one or the other of these


----------



## Atskodinski (Nov 22, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Avoid kilz, use one or the other of these


Thanks! I guess those would block any stains on walls? How pricy are these out of curiousity?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I would use SW Shercrete as it is an actual waterproofer available in any color you want, its acrylic, flexible, breathable, and will bridge smaller cracks. No primer will be needed with this product, but first scrape off any loose paint.


----------

